# Need a rhinestone motif template cutter and design software combination



## dspikes (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't own a t-shirt company, but rather work as a full-time teacher. I have simply done a couple of hotfix t-shirts (setting one stone at a time!!!) that have surprisingly wowed my friends and family. Several people have requested shirts. I would love to be able heed their requests, but simply don't the time to reproduce the shirts. I am looking for the best low-cost template cutter and design software combination out there. I have no need for screen-printing or anything else. I just want a decent template cutter (not a big one) and software program to make hotfix rhinestone motif templates from my designs. Thanks, in advance, for the help!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

Check this thread out. It has a list of most of the options available out there. I hope this helps.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Deanie,

One LOW! - cost option would be to buy template material and NOT buy the software or cutter.

With some template materials you can use a hole punch to make the holes for your design. You could go down to a craft store and buy a set of hole punches of different sizes so that you can make holes for different size rhinstones. 

If you only have a few designs or only create a couple of new designs a year, then this option would save you a lot money. It takes a lot of time to make templates this way but once a template is made..... it's made and you are up and running.

As far as knowing where to put the holes, you can create your design on paper and then secure the paper over the template material and punch holes through both.

If you want to use software, there are free options that you can download but I can't remember the names right now...... maybe someone can help here?

If you want to buy software, I like to use Corel Draw which would be very helpful with other school projects also. This might justify the expence.

If you want a cutter, you could buy something like the Roland GX-24 which comes with it's own software and is compatable with Corel Draw. There's a plug in for Corel Draw which makes it very easy to send the file to the cutter. Just a couple of clicks and you are up and cutting : )

Because there are so many combinations of materials, software and cutters, you mighty want to go with a template system. This would help with the learning curve.

Is this the type of information you were looking for?

Brian : )


----------



## dspikes (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, Brian! That helps a lot! I've even considered using a drill press with a contoured bit! I have the shirts with the few designs I've done, so I could always make a copy of the shirt to know where to put the holes! Still not sure which route I'm going to take, though. Some of the cutters are under $800, and seem to have good reviews. Thanks, again, for the help!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh, one more thing! : )

If you do decide to buy a cutter, make sure it has enough downward force to cut template material. Some of the smaller cutters might fall short when it comes to cutting thicker materials.

I'd hate to spend the money and then find out that my cutter won't cut.....

Best of luck!


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Just outsource the templates. Send your design to someone and have them cut the templates for you, they can be used over and over. That way all you need to do is purchase the rhinestones and transfer tape.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> Just outsource the templates. Send your design to someone and have them cut the templates for you, they can be used over and over. That way all you need to do is purchase the rhinestones and transfer tape.


Just like above, there's lots of options : )

You can make templates, have templates made for you, have transfers made for you..... or have everything done for you and resale the completed garments.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

For stock rhinestone transfers, try ProWorld. Great selection.

For custom rhinestone transfers try rhinestonetemplates.com.

rhinestonetemplates.com will also take your artwork (vector or otherwise), turn it into a rhinestone design for you, and send it back so you can cut your own template without the expense of rhinestone software. (I'm doing my first one right now!) And you can buy the template material & stones and studs from them. You need only a computer and a cutter with sufficient downforce to be able to cut the template. I'm doing my custom work this way - until I generate enough stone biz to pay for the software.

And before you buy a cutter and/or rhinestone software you might check out heatpressvinyl.com


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Home Page has added heat presses (from $389), vinyl in 20 inch wide and is now handling Clean Cut Blades. You might want to check out the items


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I love my GROOVE-E cutter and knk software!
599.99
I purchased it from Sandy McCauley Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley

Mine came with this...
KNK Studio software with activation for 2 computers 
Attachable flat bed tables 
Mat/Carrier Sheet with Spray-on Adhesive 
Ruler
Bladeholder with 1 standard blade and 1 thick materials blade 
Alignment pin for print and cuts 
1 test pen with two pen inserts 
CD with over 1200 fonts and over 3900 cutting files 
CD with 174 designers cutting files 
Cables and cords 
PDF User Manual 

*AND WHEN PURCHASING THROUGH SANDY McCAULEY you will also receive the following....*
With the Purchase of a KNK or ACS Die Cutting Machine:
Phone/VNC Class: Operating the machine, learning to cut, introduction to the software
2nd Phone/VNC Class: Any ACS/KNK topics of interest (your choice – for example: auto-tracing, print and cut, rhinestone design)
With purchase of a Groove-E: any one of the Series CD’s. With purchase of a 15″ Maxx: any two of the Series CD’s. With purchase of a 24″ Maxx, any three of the Series CD’s. With the purchase of a 15″ Falcon or 24″ Eagle: all four of the Series CD’s. Click here to see CD contents.
An invitation to join a Yahoo group reserved for my own customers called I Love KNK.
Assistance with any designing needs… you get stuck on a file… you can just email it to me and I’ll tell you what you need to do



My GROOVE-E cutter has 950 grams of downforce!!! and can cut anything!!!!
The knk software makes rhinestone template designing a snap!

Sandy'Ms support for all of the products can't be beat!
You will be making rhinestone templates in less than a day!!!! 


Here is a youtube video - by SandyM - of the MAXX cutter in action.... (pretty much the same as the cutter I have)
YouTube - Cutting Motif Rubber for Rhinestone Patterns


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

American logoZ said:


> For stock rhinestone transfers, try ProWorld. Great selection.
> 
> For custom rhinestone transfers try rhinestonetemplates.com.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Home Page has added heat presses (from $389), vinyl in 20 inch wide and is now handling Clean Cut Blades. You might want to check out the items


I have to say some great words abot clean cut blades,, guys i love em,, they are awesome, for template material,,


----------

